# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Szybka dieta na płaski brzuch

## nutella

Za miesiąc jadę na wakacje , moja waga jest OK, jednak brzuszek pozostawia wiele do życzenia :/.... 
Nie jem słodyczy, nie piję żadnych napoji gazowanych, ale nie potrafię opanować jedzenia..
co mam zacząć jeść by słuzyło to brzuszkowi ? i abym nie musiała co chwilę do lodówki latac  :Frown: 

Pozdrawiam ;* i licze na jakies rady  :Smile:

----------


## Gosia

Czy twoja dieta okazała się skuteczna?
Udało Ci się zrzucić brzuszek.
Może coś doradzisz pozostałym użytkownikom?

----------


## Kamil

Brzuszki, brzuszki, brzuszki . . . . . . 
Takie proste ćwiczenie, a ile może zdziałać? Bardzo dużo, tylko regularnie ćwicz. Stopniowo wykonując coraz to więcej powtórzeń.

----------


## aros5

Nie ma szybkich diet!

----------


## focus9

Szybko brzucha niestety nie zrzucisz. Jedynym rozwiązaniem jest ćwiczenia. Pamiątaj również o tym żebyś starała się w czasie normalnego trybu życia jak najczęściej wciągała brzuch to tez pomaga.

----------

